
No Job - dabmancer
I looked for countless jobs online without response.
My resume changed more frequently than my linux distro and was noticed less than an FAQ.
HR is a filter, permitting only resumes that match the job description.
Each job description could be a mirror of each resume I submitted. My resumes sat on top of the filters.
I looked closely to see what was stopping my resume from going through.
I sent my resume through a filter to see what it thought.
&quot;Two months IT experience.&quot;<p>Now I know what an insult is.<p>Ever since I was five, I&#x27;ve been on the computer. I started by playing with software. I configured all parts of the computer to make it unfit for normal use. Then, I put it back. I repeated it enough times I didn&#x27;t have to look at the screen. I filled my hard drive with tools I could use to take apart more of my computer. The text editor, the compiler, the kernel. I programmed new parts to replace the old ones. I read technical documents and the FCCs. I could build a computer out of sand with the proper equipment. I could make a web browser for it, but it would be simple. It would run on THUMB architecture. The OS would be less than ten thousand lines of code. Any more, and a feature would be removed. It would be so consistant that the kernel would be written in the same language the shell would interpret. It would have exactly what it needed.<p>I couldn&#x27;t get a helpdesk job. Maybe I should start a buisiness or something.
======
jstewartmobile
Someone once said (I'm thinking it was either Taleb or Gatto, but I'm not
sure) that a great many intellectual breakthroughs came from people who were
underemployed. Bayes was a reverend. Einstein was a patent clerk. Many of the
greats of the enlightenment were either nobility (Newton) or independently
wealthy (Franklin).

If you want to do something meaningful with computers, you've probably got a
better crack at it as a fireman (you'll spend most of your time just waiting
around thanks to sprinkler systems) than as a tech support guy (who will be
too drained from the dumpster fire we call our industry to do any productive
work at the end of the day).

------
thiagooffm
Maybe you should change your attitude and think that this is an insult.

If you don't have experience, you need to find a way to prove that you hold
the skill that you do. You'll be competing against other candidates, try to
figure out how their CVs look like and try to be like them. Complaining won't
solve anything.

------
SirLJ
Let me give you another idea while you are looking for a job, why not spend
some time and look into the stock market, this is the only place you can make
a real FY money, it is not going to be easy, but you have the skills and the
time and who knows, you might find you edge...

------
RUG3Y
My advice: Look for help with your resume. Polish it up. Don't lie, but word
things the way you need to word them to get your resume looked at. Also, look
at smaller companies and less tech-oriented cities, if you're not already. If
you look outside of SV, you'll find tons of little companies that would take
ANY Python developer they could get their hands on, for a pretty good wage.
(I'm just using Python as an example here). Finally, don't give up - my resume
went through two revisions and I submitted about 150 applications during my
last job search.

------
j_s
Maybe you should have linked your resume or at least included some means of
contacting you. A general geographic region would be helpful too. Without any
of that info this post turns into more of a piece of performance art.

In case you don't know, the 'email' portion of the HN profile is not shown to
other users.

Check out this newly-formed community of 1100+ 'CS Career Hackers' willing to
help each other get a (better) job:
[https://discord.gg/rGwhXJv](https://discord.gg/rGwhXJv)

------
aminejp
You probably should add and highlight real life project you have done. If you
have not produced anything meaningful, you should take the chance to start
while you have time. Another option is to put yourself in freelancing
platforms like upwork, this will allow you to make money and get real life
projects done that you could then use as references on your CV. Best of luck

------
richardknop
Where are you based? Location is imho the biggest factor in our industry. In
places like SF/NY/LND it's very easy to find jobs in software but in some
rural areas you would have a very hard time. Are you willing to relocate or
looking just in your current location?

------
auganov
Sounds like you're really not at peace with where you are. Please take good
care of yourself and be careful of black and white thinking.

On a practical note, in situations like yours, trying to get hired by meeting
people personally and establishing rapport beforehand is your best bet.

------
maxwin
Where are you based? US? It is strange to hear that there are people getting
200k+ and then there are some who can't find one.

------
newman8r
you might want to look at a book like "cracking the coding interview" or
similar to identify the gaps in your skillset. If you're comfortable with
everything in a book like that you shouldn't be having trouble finding work.

